# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  В стране обетованной

## Gandharvika dd JPS

Вчерашняя новогодняя харинама в Хайфе

фото Е.С. Индрадьюмны свами



смотреть весь альбом

фото Е.М. Яшодананданы даса



Смотреть весь альбом

мои фото



смотреть весь альбом

----------

